# Cygwin bin/sh not found



## hunterboerner (Dec 15, 2012)

I am trying to use puttycyg and mintty and it keeps saying bin/sh no such file or directory. I am running cygwin 1.7.17 please help


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What are you running or trying to run? If the script or program that you running?


----------



## hunterboerner (Dec 15, 2012)

I just try to run a cygterm in puttyCYG and when i click open, it gives me that error


----------



## howertonc (Dec 14, 2012)

Confirm /bin is in your enviroment path. Much like windows has "C:\Windows\system32", Cgywin needs the Unix PATH environment variable set to recognize where you loaded the binaries (\bin) which has the shell (\bin\sh) puttyCYG is looking for. You can use the set command if you are running out of bash, but it's easier to run the *.bat file that comes with CgyWin (look in the root directory and you'll see the *.bat file. 

 Typical installation has bin directory in x:\cygwin\bin


----------

